# Any thoughts on half and half ICSI cycles?



## bee purple (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello,

My DH has a severe sperm abnormality (globozoospermia, with 0 normal forms). We have had 1 ICSI cycle and got 0 fertilisations - a common problem with this condition.

We are considering having an ICSI cycle using his sperm for half of the eggs and donor sperm for the other half. Does anyone have experience of this? I'm unsure whether it's worth doing - I am nearly 38 with a worst ever  FSH of 11.5, and I produced 7 usable eggs on our first ICSI cycle. This seems like a small number to split between 2 batches of sperm, but I feel like I want to give my DH another try at being a dad. However I'm also conscious of time and my age.

Any advice would be great! Best of luck to everyone going through the nightmare of all of this. x


----------

